# Teichfolie komplett abdecken?



## T.H. (13. Apr. 2015)

Guten Tag,



ich bin neu im Forum und Grüße alle Teichbegeisterten. Verzeiht mir, dass ich momentan noch nicht so viel im Forum gelesen habe. Grundsätzlich verstehe ich was von der Problematik



Ich habe zu meinen zwei 700 l Teichschalen einen größeren Teich angelegt. Er geht wie eine Banane drum herum und ist ca. 5 m lang gebogen und an der tiefsten Stelle bin ich jetzt bei 1,3 m. Breite variiert von 1,5 - 1,2 m.



Nun mein Hauptanliegen:



*- Sollte ich die komplette Folie ( 1mm/ schwarz) abdecken? Die Wände sind teils sehr steil. Am Boden sammelt sich doch immer war, schützt dies die Folie nicht?


- Wenn ich das Eurer Erfahrung nach abdecken soll, könnte ich dafür Sackleinen nehmen? Habe massig Säcke aus Stoff ( Jute?)


- Mir gefallen diese grünen Matten nicht, die Steinfolien finde ich zu teuer. Was wäre an steilen Wänden eine preisgünstige Alternative?*



Da ich verschiedene Killifische halte, nützt mir ein einzelner großer weniger als die jetzt geschaffene Möglichkeiten. Ich möchte bei dem Teich eine Filterpumpe mit  einem langen geschlitzten Saugrohr an der tiefsten Stelle benutzen, was die Sedimente in eine ca. 120 x 80 cm große Wanne pumpt und von dort wieder in den Teich plätschert. .


----------



## lotta (13. Apr. 2015)

HalloT.H. und herzlich Willkommen hier.
Sackleinen bzw. Jute verrottet schnell und ist eher ungeeignet um die Folie damit abzudecken.
Das hatte ich fälschlicherweise in meinem ersten Teichjahr auch versucht.
Lass es lieber, ich habe damals alles wieder rausgefischt... und es stank fürchterlich.
Die grünen Matten, sind zwar nicht schön, können aber z.B. mit __ Moos bedeckt werden,
(so habe ich das gemacht) dann sieht es absolut natürlich aus und verrottet nicht.
Bestimmt werden Dir andere User hier noch gute Tipps geben können.
Lies mal durch die verschiedenen Beiträge und schau Dir die vielen tollen Fotos an, 
da bekommst Du sicher weitere Ideen.
Gruß Bine
P.S. Zeig doch mal Fotos von Deiner Anlage
Ich zeige Dir mal ein Foto der versteckten Teichfolie bei mir:


----------



## lotta (13. Apr. 2015)




----------



## T.H. (13. Apr. 2015)

Werd die Woche mal Fotos machen, sieht alles noch nicht so toll aus, bei dem Wetter geht es ja erst los. Aber ich vermute, ihr könnt da schon weiter denken, es wird definitiv schön. Mir fehlt momentan leider die Zeit, hier viel rumzuschnüffeln. 

Wichtig wäre zu wissen, ob ihr die Folie komplett abdeckt, auch in der Tiefe. Ich habe Gartennachbarn, die haben ihre Teiche seit 20 Jahren und da ist noch nie was passiert...Aber ich will auf nr. sicher gehen. Hab auch guten Vlies zum auslegen.


----------



## lotta (13. Apr. 2015)

In der Tiefe musst Du absolut nichts abdecken,
das machen die Algen schon von allein.
Außer Kiesgrund evtl. ...
Nur der Rand ist wegen der UV Strahlung, 
dem winterlichen Eisdruck (und des Betrachters Auge) wichtig.
Bine


----------



## T.H. (25. Apr. 2015)

Soweit ist der Teich fertig. Bilder gibt’s nächste Woche.



Zwei Fragen noch, vielleicht hat es jemand schon gemacht. Da ich ein Paket Vlies übrig hatte, habe ich die Uferseiten, die ein Besucher nicht direkt anguckt, damit abgedeckt. Man sieht bei vollem Wasserspiegel, je nachdem wie gut ich gemauert habe, am Ende eh nur 2-3 cm davon über dem Wasser. Die Sichtseite, wo die Mauer auch einen Stein höher ist, habe ich mit Verbundmatten abgedeckt. Hier möchte ich am Ende, da die Wand gebogen ist, einen ca. 3 cm hohen Ring gießen, an dem die Ufermatte dann entweder am gegossenen Beton festklebt oder die ich dann mit Kleber anklebe. Aber ich vermute, beim Gießen verbindet, verhakt sich die Matte gut.

_

1.)  Meine einzige Sorge ist, ob das Vlies auch gut eindreckt. Es ist fast Weiß. Was meint ihr?

2.)  Riesenvallisnerie in 1,3 m tiefes Wasser stellen/ pflanzen? Macht die das mit, oder startet sie im Frühjahr zu spät, eh sich dort unten das Wasser erwärmt hat?_

Lotta, ein wirklich optisch super wirkenden Teich hast Du da. Eine Augenweide.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2015)

T.H. schrieb:


> 2.) Riesenvallisnerie in 1,3 m tiefes Wasser stellen/ pflanzen? Macht die das mit


Meine stehen auf 1,6 m. Ja die machen das mit. Der Busch hat sich jetzt nach 2 Jahren auf so 50 cm Durchmesser vergrößert. Waren erst nur so 3-4 Pflanzen. Habe lange immer geschielt, kommen die nun oder kommen die nicht. Ich hoffe du kannst die Pflanzen erkennen zwischen den ganzen Algen. Bild ist vom März ? Die Stufe wo Sie vor stehen ist so 0,8-1,00 m Tief. Die Algensäule recht ist ein __ Tausendblatt. Auch in der Tiefe. Wenn die Kaulquappen wieder putzen bin ich die Algen ruck zuck wieder los.


----------



## T.H. (25. Apr. 2015)

Danke, sieht sicher toll aus, wenn die richtig durchgestartet sind. Mir gefällt so ein Unterwassergarten höllisch. Ich hab fünf Tulpenzwiebelkörbe mit je zwei Pflanzen bestückt, die sind schon angewurzelt und können in den Teich gestellt werden. Vom __ Tausendblatt habe ich zwei Sorten, die eine mache ich auch dazwischen, die kann hartes Wasser ab. Die andere, feinblättriger, kann ich nur in meiner Weichwasserwanne für Makropoden , die in meiner Terrasse eingelassen ist, halten.


----------



## T.H. (19. Mai 2015)

Hier nun wie versprochen ein paar Bilder vom Teich...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bilder-meines-teiches.44263/


----------

